# Sonne, Mond & Wolken 2019



## Digicat (17. Juli 2019)

Servus

Gestern war eine partielle Mondfinsternis ...

      

Freihand, es sind 100% Ausschnitte. Brennweite war 210mm = KB 420mm

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## RKurzhals (18. Juli 2019)

Hallo Helmut,
tolle Bilder, und vermutlich auch schönes Wetter hattest Du da !
Bei uns war die Finsternis auch gut zu sehen.


----------



## PeBo (11. Aug. 2019)

Hier war heute der Mond wieder einmal recht klar zu sehen:

  

Gruß Peter


----------



## PeBo (21. Aug. 2019)

In der vergangenen klaren Nacht hatte man wieder einen recht guten Blick auf unseren Erdtrabanten. 

 


Auch im Gartenteich spiegelte sich der Mond.

  

Hoffentlich hat mich kein Nachbar gesehen als ich im Schlafanzug bei einstelligen Temperaturen mitten in der Nacht mit Kamera bewaffnet den Mond fotografiert habe. 

Gruß Peter


----------



## PeBo (25. Aug. 2019)

Letzte Nacht konnte ich wieder nicht den Finger vom Auslöser lassen:

  

Gruß Peter


----------



## koile (29. Okt. 2019)

Gestern mal schöne Bilder gemacht.


----------



## koile (20. Dez. 2019)

Die Engel backen Plätzchen so sagte meine Mutter immer.  


So was habe ich auch noch nie gesehen einen ( Sonnenbogen) leider geben die Fotos nicht wieder wie es wirklich aussah.
                                



 Euch allen ein                   Gesegnetes Weihnachtsfest und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr.


----------



## koile (20. Dez. 2019)

Noch eins das mir auch sehr gut gefällt


----------



## RKurzhals (27. März 2020)

Heute abend waren Mond und Venus direkt übereinander. Man erkennt ganz oben den "Kern" vom Krebs. Der "Lichtsmog" ist bei uns schon beträchtlich - bleibt halt der Vordergrund im Dunkeln.


----------



## koile (5. Mai 2020)

Guten Morgen  Sonnenaufgang


----------



## koile (5. Sep. 2020)

Saarbrücken an der Saar gestern.


----------



## Ringelnatter68 (5. Sep. 2020)

Traumhaft  schönes Bild


----------



## koile (20. Okt. 2020)

Moin moin,
So schön kann der Morgen sein.    
  ausser Montag's
Anhang anzeigen 220241


----------



## RKurzhals (20. Okt. 2020)

... und so schön war's des abends auf dem Hallmarkt.


----------



## DbSam (20. Okt. 2020)

Cool, mit Influenzawolke. 

VG Carsten
lol


----------



## troll20 (21. Okt. 2020)

DbSam schrieb:


> Cool, mit Influenzawolke.
> 
> VG Carsten
> lol


Neee da stehen doch nur ein paar Kidis mit den Nebelzigaretten


----------



## Eva-Maria (25. Okt. 2020)

.... heute bei Sonnenuntergang, um 17.15 Uhr
auf der Insel Rømø. Das einzige bisschen Sonnenschein heute überhaupt....


----------



## Eva-Maria (2. Nov. 2020)

… am Meer ist wirklich jeder Sonnenuntergang anders...


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (2. Nov. 2020)

Sonnenuntergang an der Cime de Bonette, mit 2802m dem höchsten Durchgangsstraßenpunkt der Alpen (war allerdings schon im Juli da)

MfG Frank


----------

